# witch motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

thominabox said:


> I have a dream a 1961 Rambler I have 3 motors 2 outis 1 ge
> The outis are16-53 compound ??
> 24-65 4 pole 13x10 and a GE 2809553 both motors have large feld windings so I think that I should beable to run 96 volts right now I plan to run 3 banks at 36 for this is the contraler i have thanks thom rumbach


Hi thom,

No offense intended, but I don't think anyone here can understand this post. I can't. You need a better translator and a spell checker.

Regards,

major


----------



## mriches (Jan 20, 2010)

"Witch motor?" Are you creating an arcane Steampunk device?

LOL j/k


----------

